# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Propanolol

## R. Veeken - Ritsma

Zo'n 10 jaar geleden had ik veel last van hoofdpijn, zonder overgeven en zo. De dokter dacht echter dat het migraine was. Sinds toen gebruik ik propanolol. Ik heb nog wel last van hoofdpijn, maar volgens mij is dit geen migraine. (10 jaar geleden misschien wel, dat is te lang geleden). 
Ik wil echter van de propanolol af, ook al omdat mijn hartslag zo laag is, nog geen 60 slagen per minuut. Ik krijg 80 mgr capsules en ik heb al eens geprobeerd om om de dag een capsule te nemen, maar omdat ik hartkloppingen kreeg ben ik weer begonnen. Mijn dokter wil dat ik ze blijf slikken om dat anders de migraine terugkomt, maar ik wil toch zonder proberen. Wat kan ik het beste doen? Ik het wel goed dat ik de medicijnen al zo lang gebruik? Zou ik daar door ook zo moe kunnen zijn?

----------


## Marie

ik ben van mijn migraine afgekomen door 1,5 jaar streng veganistisch te leven en daarnaast geen suiker, alcohol, koffie thee, frisdrank, kunstmatige stoffen ed te nuttigen.
Maakte daarvoor gebruik van de methode: fit for life.
Deed dat om een andere reden, maar mijn migraine was wel weg.

En hoewel ik allang niet meer zo abnormaal streng leef,tussendoor zelfs flink doorgeschoten ben naar de andere kant, heb ik nog maar zelden last van mijn hoofd.

Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je van de pillen af wilt.
Er zij denk ik meerdere methodes.
een goed voedingsdeskundige of een erkend natuurgeneeskundige of homeopaat zou je ook verder kunnen helpen.

Houd er rekening mee dat je afkikverschijnselen kunt krijgen als je zomaar stopt met die medicijnen.
Die hartkloppingen wijzen daar al op.

Ik zou toch op zijn minst eens een second opinion vragen bij een andere arts.

succes en sterkte

----------


## Marie

ps.

Migraine/hoofdpijn kan heel veel redenen hebben.
O.a. stress, hormonen, voedselalergie(bv suiker/cafeine), afknelling van bv de nekzenuwen.

Pillen zijn goed als er geen andere oplossing is.
Maar ze pakken de oorzaak niet aan.
Uit jouw verhaal kan ik niet opmaken of jouw arts ooit de oorzaak heeft onderzocht.
daarnaast krijg ik het gevoel dat je twijfelt of je wel echt migraine patient bent.

Allemaal redenen om toch eens verder te gaan kijken dan die pillen.

----------


## henk  v

af en toe asprine schijnt goed te zijn tegen hart en vaat ziekte dus zijn die pillen wel zo slecht

----------

propanolol is wel iets anders dan aspirine hoor!

----------


## M. van den B

Hoi ik ben 21 jaar en sinds 2 maanden gestopt met het gebruik van propanolol. Ik heb deze medicijnen ook ruim 3 jaar geslikt voor migraine. Ik wilde echter van deze medicijnen af omdat ik wanneer ik 1 tablet vergat (ook 80mgr) last van hartkloppingen kreeg. Ik heb met mijn huisarts overlegd om met propanolol te stoppen omdat ik het niets vond om op deze leeftijd iedere dag zulke medicijnen te slikken. eigelijk was ik ook wel benieuwd of ik zonder kon. Ik heb er 2 maanden overgedaan om volledig te stoppen. Iedere 2 weken ging er 20 mg vanaf. Ik heb me iedere eerste dagen dat er weer 20 mg vanaf ging flink beroerd gevoeld met flinke hartkloppingen. In principe ben je er gewoon flink verslaafd aan! Dus overleg eerst met je huisarts. Nu ben ik er volledig vanaf en ik moet zeggen dat ik het fijn vind niet iedere dag zulke medicijnen te moeten slikken. Het nadeel is dat ik nu wel veel gevoeliger ben voor aanvallen. Moet er goed opletten regelmatig te leven. Met mijn huisarts ben ik nu op zoek naar een andere oplossing. Ik heb nu medicijnen om een aanval te kunne onderdrukken. Maar ook dat is niet alles. Maar ik blijf proberen en in het uiterste geval wil ik opnieuw aan Propanolol beginnen. 
Succes!!

----------


## heine4

hoi,
ik gebruik sinds 3 jaar propanolol en wil ook stoppen. Ik heb ruim een haf jaar geleden een poging gedaan en ben van 80mg naar 40mg gram gegaan. Lager ging helaas niet ivm ontwenningsverschijnselen: angsten, zweten, hartkloppingen etc. Ik leek wel een afkickende junk....
Ik kom net van de huisarts en die stelde voor om op een andere wijze te stoppen: 2 dagen slikken en 1 dag niet. Na een paar weken moet ik 1 dag slikken en dan 2 dagen niet....... Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Ik wil nu echt van die rommel af, want ik wil graag zwanger worden en bij mijn weten is propanolol niet goed voor de baby.......

----------


## naam

Mijn moeder gebruikt ook af en toe propanolol.
Maar iet om de redenen die jullie aangeven? 
Ze heeft namelijk geen migraine, maar heeft het middeltje voorgeschreven gekregen voor (of tegen  :Wink:  ) zenuwen. 
Iets ogenschijnlijks onschuldigs dus.
Ze zingt in een koor en speelt piano, en voor concerten schijnt het te helpen om minder zenuwachtig te zijn. 
Wie herkent dit?
Ik wist namelijk helemaal niet dat het verslavend kon zijn, en de huisarts heeft hierover ook niets gezegd.
Ik maak me nu wel een beetje zorgen...

----------

